# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  1º Projecto - Poça rochosa do mediolitoral

## RicardoJCLuis

Boas,

finalmente estou a começar a montar o aqua, vai ser temático de uma poça rochosa do mediolitoral do atlantico.
Uma vez que è o meu primeiro salgado, vou tentar postar tudo aqui para ver as opiniões.
Assim vou começar pelo material que foi adquirido:
1x Aquário Scalare 120*50*40 (c/movel)
1x Resun Titan Internal Filter 
1x Aquarium Overflow Box JB300 
1x Coralife Deep Six Hydrometer 
2x Aquecedor JÄGER 75W
1x Bomba EHEIM Compact+ 2000 
1x Caneta de pH  
1x EHEIM EHFI KARBON (2L)  
2x EHEIM EHFI LAV (1L)  
2x Ouriço Bio-filtrante Baixa Densidade  
1x Saltwater Master Test Kit 
1x Controlador TC-10
2x Projectores HQI
1x Haqos PS300 Protein Skimmer

em breve colocarei mais actualizações do material e fotos

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da Sump que estou a desenvolver:















PS: Obrigado pela dica Ricardo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Mais umas fotos do overflow e da sump...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Ricardo :Olá: ,

Acho que não estás a copiar o link correcto para o tópico.

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

tenho que anexar as imagens assim, porque a carrega-las  dá uma mensagem de erro a dizer que o ficheiro excede o limite maximo.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> tenho que anexar as imagens assim, porque a carrega-las  dá uma mensagem de erro a dizer que o ficheiro excede o limite maximo.


 :Olá:  Ricardo

Resize Images online

Serve para minimizares as fotos a fim de não te dar esse erro.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Obrigado pelo site, é muito util...!!!

Bem aqui ficam as fotos..

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Sistema de iluminação:

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Sistema electrico:
para protecção dos componentes

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Instalação do controlador de temperatura (TC-10 da Forttex):









1º Teste no local final

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas, gosto do projecto, também tenho em mente um projecto assim pró futuro...o material está perfeito para o tipo de aquário e bem económico...agora tou curioso para saber como irás fazer o layout? já pensaste em fazer um layout 3D, para aquário de poça rochosa ficaria muito realista.

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Boas,

não sei o que queres dizer com " um layout 3D" mas eu estava a pensar em fazer um layout mais ou menos assim, em vista de cima:


em que o verde representa a rocha e o amarelo o areão, o que achas?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Também é boa ideia, mas se queres uma ideia da montagem de um aquário de poça rochosa, tens aqui este link:

www.natureaquarium.it

Um layout 3D é um layout artificial feito de material sintético, colado ao vidro, sendo depois coberto por material "vivo".

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

não estava a pensar em nada disso, até porque desconheço por completo essa técnica nem os materiais que se usam. Eu estava a pensar em fazer a colecta das rochas directamente na nossa costa, em diversos locais, como o Portinho da arrabida, guincho, praia das maças, magoito, etc..

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Como era um aquário de poça rochosa, pensei que quisesses um fundo 3D de forma a ficar mais realista...mas se queres colectar a rocha, aí sim, eu já tive um da costa, mas propriamente de fundo infralitoral rochoso e colectava a minha própria rocha e limpava, nesse tipo de aquário infralitoral, usava um fundo preto.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Só por curiosidade mostro-te aqui umas fotos de rocha colectada aqui...

http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/o...2092009489.jpg

http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/o...2092009492.jpg

http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/o...2092009493.jpg

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

sim é mais ou menos esse tipo de rochas que estava a pensar em colectar, assim até aproveito logo algumas onde estejam algumas das anemonas que pretendo e tambem algumas algas, como a _Ulva sp._
O fundo não vai ser preto, vai ser de areia clara, pois é o mais comum aqui.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas, tava a falar do fundo de vidro do aquário...o substrato era de areia preta vulcânica. Já agora, a que profundidade irás colectar essa rocha?

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Tendo em consideração a superficie do mar na Baixa-mar, penso que será mais ou menos desde +1m até no maximo -3m. De modo a não introduzir muitas espécies que normalmente ficam expostas ao ar durante a baixa-mar.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Hum então parto do pressuposto que será rocha maioritariamente coberta por algas e cracas, totalmente sem coralina. Se puderes tira umas fotos da rocha e da colecta :SbOk3:

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

sim maioritáriamente e com algumas anemonas sulcatas, anemonas actinias, e outros Invertebrados, ainda não sei é se vou introduzir alguns mexelhões ou não!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sem dúvida ficará espectacular...agora é passar da teórica à prática. Uns mexilhões e uns perceves ficariam muito bem, mas pra manter convinha ter sempre alimento vivo, o que não é muito fácil de arranjar, além de uma excelente qualidade de água.
Bem aguardo evolução do projecto, por enquanto boa sorte com isso. :SbOk3:

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Continuação da instalação do TC-10

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Teste de controlo de medição da Temperatura






Tenho o controlador de temperatura programado com os seguintes parametros:

Set Point: 20ºC
Upper Alarm Temperature: 34ºC
Lower Alarm Temperature: 14ºC
Cooling Hysteresis: 5ºC
Heating Hysteresis:1ºC
Dead Zone: 2ºC
Cooling Delay: 2min
Temperature Alarm Delay:2min

Na prática ele irá aquecer ligando nos 18ºC até aos 19ºC e irá arrefecer ligando nos 26ºC até aos 21ºC, o que acham??

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Ricardo 
Força com o projecto.
gosto particularmente da ideia de um aquário da nossa costa, gostei da troca de palavras com o  Filipe, é entusiasmante ver a vontade e o gosto com que descreve o desenrolar da obra, fico ancioso para ver o resultado final que certamente será muito bom.
Parabéns um abraço
afonso

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Ricardo
Parabens pelo projecto.
Nas imagens que amostras da calha de iluminação,os projectores parecem ser de hologenio e não de Hqi ,até a temperatura das proprias lampadas parecem amareladas,sera das fotografias?

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

> Nas imagens que amostras da calha de iluminação,os projectores parecem ser de hologenio e não de Hqi ,até a temperatura das proprias lampadas parecem amareladas,sera das fotografias?


Sim, os projectores são de halogenio, por lapso meti HQI na descrição, mas a luz não é tão amarela como aparece nas fotos e as outras lampadas até dão uma luz mais azulada do que aparece nas fotos.

Bem sei que este tipo de iluminação não é o que se usa nos reefs, mas este projecto não vai ser um reef, por isso penso que seja suficiente.

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Mesmo sendo um aquario da nossa costa não acho que seja a iluminação aquada.
Entretanto ontem estive no leroy e vi as novas lampadas economizadoras para esse projectores,sempre poderias poupar na iluminação visto que essas lampadas consomem imenso,e tinhas um aspectro mais natural.

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

> Mesmo sendo um aquario da nossa costa não acho que seja a iluminação aquada.
> Entretanto ontem estive no leroy e vi as novas lampadas economizadoras para esse projectores,sempre poderias poupar na iluminação visto que essas lampadas consomem imenso,e tinhas um aspectro mais natural.


este fim de semana vou passar por lá para ver essas lampadas... se são economizadoras ainda melhor, por que estas são um abuso de  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

O aquário é de 240L e vai ter entre 5 a 6cm de areia de fundo, o que representa entre 24 a 28,8Kg, respectivamente. De rocha entre 10 a 15% do volume total, o que corresponde a 24 a 36Kg. Assim ficará com aproximadamente com 178L úteis, agora a dúvida é nas bombas de circulação, será que 2x Bomba de circulação Sunsun JVP-102 com 5000l/h, numa primeira fase e 2x Bomba de circulação Sunsun JVP-101 com 3000l/h numa segunda fase, será sufuciente? :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 

Nota: as bombas vão ser ligadas alternadamente para simular as corrente provocadas pela baixa-mar e a preia-mar

----------


## Luis Santos

> O aquário é de 240L e vai ter entre 5 a 6cm de areia de fundo, o que representa entre 24 a 28,8Kg, respectivamente. De rocha entre 10 a 15% do volume total, o que corresponde a 24 a 36Kg. Assim ficará com aproximadamente com 178L úteis, agora a dúvida é nas bombas de circulação, será que 2x Bomba de circulação Sunsun JVP-102 com 5000l/h, numa primeira fase e 2x Bomba de circulação Sunsun JVP-101 com 3000l/h numa segunda fase, será sufuciente?
> 
> Nota: as bombas vão ser ligadas alternadamente para simular as corrente provocadas pela baixa-mar e a preia-mar


Boas ricardo ,penso que as bombas que referes não são controlaveis ,e se estás a pensar em ligar e desligar essas bombas atravez de um temporizador para simular marés ,das cabo delas em três tempos.
Se realmente pretendes esse efeito terás de investir noutro tipo de bombas(controlaveis,tunze ou vortech)substancialmente mais caras.
Boa sorte para o aquario :SbOk2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ricardo

Tens as "Resun 15.000" com controlador,não são caras e serve os teus obgectivos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

> penso que as bombas que referes não são controlaveis ,e se estás a pensar em ligar e desligar essas bombas atravez de um temporizador para simular marés ,das cabo delas em três tempos.


sim essas não são controlaveis, a ideia era usar dois temporizadores, controlando assim o tempo que cada uma ( ou cada par) funcionava, aproximadamente 12h para cada lado. 
Será que mesmo assim elas vão à vida??

----------


## Luis Santos

> sim essas não são controlaveis, a ideia era usar dois temporizadores, controlando assim o tempo que cada uma ( ou cada par) funcionava, aproximadamente 12h para cada lado. 
> Será que mesmo assim elas vão à vida??



Possivelmente assim não iriam,mas não irias ter o efeito desejado .
Ser realmente queres ter o efeito das marés ,eu apostava em 2 mp10 ou 2 tunze controlaveis ,ou melhor ainda numa mp40(um pouco sobredimensionada para o teu aquario ou a solução do Jorge a resun(que para mim têem o defeito de serem um, pouco grandes para o teu aquario .Qualquer das propostas apresentadas ficam substancialmente mais caras que a tua solução ,mas é outra loiça (quer a nivel de material quer a nivel de efeito pretendido)

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

As bombas Sunsun JVP, são só para fazer a simulação da corrente, porque depois estava a pensar em colocar o Wave Maker do género destas:

Boyu WM4 Wave Maker

ou 

Boyu WM3 Wave Maker

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Primeiro contra-tempo:

A sump tem de ser alterada, porque o plastico das caixas deforma com o peso da água e as divisórias descolam...





Vou ter de mandar fazer tudo em vidro e usar passa-muros...
Alguem sabe onde existe uma vidraceira barata em Setúbal??

----------


## Luis Santos

> As bombas Sunsun JVP, são só para fazer a simulação da corrente, porque depois estava a pensar em colocar o Wave Maker do género destas:
> 
> Boyu WM4 Wave Maker
> 
> ou 
> 
> Boyu WM3 Wave Maker



Ricardo ,se realmente queres comprar um desses kits ,não precisas das sun-sun para nada .

----------

